# Luka and Rico



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Both rescues....

On the left, Luka... 2.5 yrs old, 78 pounds, Shepherd, Husky, Chow mix ..... "little buddy" is Rico, Pit/boxer mix, 8 months old, 70 pounds.

Dogs are better "people", than lots of people


----------



## kybandit (Jan 13, 2010)

What beautiful babies!


----------



## DOBBYGUY (Oct 28, 2011)

I love all dogs specially my Dobe Shelby. Doberman are not aggressive as many people say, no dog is born aggressive, they are created. Dogs do meaningful work like seeing eye dogs, service dogs. There are stunt dogs in movies and dog stars like Lassie. Nothing against kitties but to me dogs are more employable in the larger society and fun to be with while cats are more insensitive and indifferent to the greater good. Its all about social conscience and cats have none...


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Congrats on the pup's! They all look intense, intense on getting some kitty. :mrgreen:


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Shelby is quite a looker.... Very nice.....

We've had cats, and they exude more of an "up yours" attitude, where Luka and Rico generate more of a "fuzzy kids" outlook...


----------

